# Large explosion east of St Albans



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

As title says ... breaking news on Sky. No real word on what might have caused it. But large explosion about 1/2 mile from hospital, east of St Albans.

Some murmurings about it being plane related?

Hope everyone on here is well and it turns out to be nothing major.

Matt


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

It just woke the everybody in the house up and we're miles away from St Albans. It sounded like a massive explosion...


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> It just woke the everybody in the house up and we're miles away from St Albans. It sounded like a massive explosion...


they are talking of the sound of a low flying aircraft followed by an explosion.

There have since been a further two explosion. Possibly related to the fuel depot located near junction 8 of M1.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wow!! It's Buncefield Oil depot. 

That must have been a big bang!! :?

Homes with broken windows a mile away. I hope everyone is ok but I doubt it.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As feared casualties are now confirmed. Looking at the pictures I really can't see that everyone in the depot survived.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

BBC News is claiming it is an accident and that the explosion was heard as far away as Guildford!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

It must have been one hell of an explosion


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> As feared casualties are now confirmed. Looking at the pictures I really can't see that everyone in the depot survived.


Incredibly they're now saying everyone got out with only minor injuries. Their ears must have taken a pounding at least!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Even in Aylesbury (over 20 miles away) we thought there had been an earthquake - a large bang and the whole house shook. It felt like the roof was going to be sucked off  .....well....according to my wife anyway.....I slept through it :roll:

My mum used to work at Northgate on the industrial estate next to the depot. They had a security guard from there on the phone from hospital saying that all the doors were buckled, windows blown in and staircases missing. Anyone who knows the area will know there are a lot of big name companies there. Looks like it's going to be a massive clean-up operation :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It woke us up in High Wycombe too.

The whole house shook. I thought that maybe there'd been an explosion, but assumed it was in High Wycombe somewhere. Then because we didn't hear any sirens went back to sleep.

Can't imagine how loud it must have been for people nearby.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I was already awake when I heard it, the whole house shook and I live best part of 12 miles away


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> My mum used to work at Northgate on the industrial estate next to the depot. They had a security guard from there on the phone from hospital saying that all the doors were buckled, windows blown in and staircases missing.


Used to work there when it was McDonnel Douglas (the MDIS). Look how close it is : HERE 

We often wondered "what if" ? :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4517962.stm


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Not being cynical or anything ( :roll: ), but anyone fancy a sweepstake on how long it will take before petrol stations take "advantage" of this?

Someone on news.bbc.co.uk says they felt it in Cheltenham! :?: I heard the Docklands bomb go off six miles away, then I dread to think what it was like experiencing this close up.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh Dear, People are panic buying petrol already round here...... :?

I must be a heavy sleeper - I didn't hear a thing and am only 10/ 15 mins away!!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Its only mid day and look at how dark the skies are out there?? I can see a huge covering of black smoke heading in my direction and I'm in Essex!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Looks like my shares in Total are going to take a dive :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Does anyone know how where I can check traffic reports?

Need to get on the M1 today, though I have a feeling because of the explosion they may have closed the M1.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Its only mid day and look at how dark the skies are out there?? I can see a huge covering of black smoke heading in my direction and I'm in Essex!!


Im right next door to QE2 bridge/Dartford tunnel the the smoke is heading towards me. It's just a couple of miles away.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Does anyone know how where I can check traffic reports?
> 
> Need to get on the M1 today, though I have a feeling because of the explosion they may have closed the M1.


I know someone that was ment to be coming this way down from the M1 but have cancelled their trip because the M1 is closed.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Its only mid day and look at how dark the skies are out there?? I can see a huge covering of black smoke heading in my direction and I'm in Essex!!
> ...


Forget that just went out onto the balcony and we are now completely covered :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how where I can check traffic reports?
> ...


Yeah just looked it up and watched the news.

Bollocks!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Justhe1 said:


> Oh Dear, People are panic buying petrol already round here...... :?
> 
> I must be a heavy sleeper - I didn't hear a thing and am only 10/ 15 mins away!!


 :lol:

Someone from the BBC in Hemel Hempstead said they heard it this morning on the news. They said they lived 12 miles, and with you being so close I am suprised you didn't hear it.

We live in Ascot, Berkshire and I heard a big bang and we are 34 miles away :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

BBC News are saying you could hear it as far away as Holland and the smoke will come all the way across South East England.


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Same as L8 Orgy, heard this boom in Bracknell but assumed it was my heating going on and rolled back over after thoughtfully nudging my other half and telling her " see what that is love.."


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I heard it in London too at about 6am, my gf woke up asked here what it was and she told me it was a large gust of wind, silly girl.

Real bummer that it had to happen today, ruined some plans I had


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I heard it at 6:04am and we are 12miles south of Hemel... shook the house, windows rattled and then about a second later there was a thud...

About 2pm I had to go out via Brockley Hill (about a mile north of here and the highest point around) and the plume of smoke with flickering orange at the bottom was clearly visible... as well as the acrid smell around here now...


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

It certainly thumped our house which is 15 miles north west as the crow files. My initial reaction was one of earthquake or tremor.

Surprisingly, the blast also woke my parents who live 90 miles away in Norfolk at exactly 6.10am

Even more surprised at the lack of casualties !!!

TJS


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The weatherman on the BBC at around 7.00 am was saying that the layer of cold air at ground level with a the layer of warmer air higher up in the atmosphere caused the phenomena of the explosion being heard so far away. In other words, the sound went up through the cold air, hit the warm air and then travelled outwards along the base of the warm air.

They also had someone on who drives past Buncefield every day and she said that she had noticed the smell of petrol had been stronger than usual over the last 10 days or so.

Amazing that the casulaties weren't more serious.

The M1 should be fun tomorrow morning. :roll:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

My mate who lives in St Albans didn't hear a thing, and neither did his wife or kid. Must have sound-proofed the house :roll:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Shouldn't this be in the flame room? :roll:


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

I live just under 3 miles from Buncefield. I was woken at 6am by a the pressure wave coming through the house. It was a massive rumbling explosion, blew open doors, loft hatches and lifted roof tiles. not a nice way to be woken to be honest. I looked to the north and could see a balls of orange flame rolling up into the sky!

I was v. impressed as it was on bbc news 24 within about 15 min, up untill then I was sure it must have been an aircraft crashing!

Watched smoke rising and as sun came up it was quite a sight.

I cannot believe that no one has been killed. If this happened during the working week I would hate to think how many casualties there would have been.

this is a pic from my house taken about 9am.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > My mum used to work at Northgate on the industrial estate next to the depot. They had a security guard from there on the phone from hospital saying that all the doors were buckled, windows blown in and staircases missing.
> ...


You probably crossed paths at some time then - she was there for nearly 20 years. I worked there for a few weeks one summer too - just a brief job in distribution to earn some pennies 

You can tell this has affected the air around here too. I washed the cars yesterday and couldn't get the windows clear. Was around 3:30pm and the first throws of early evening mist were coming down - left a faint oily smear when I tried to dry them off. I think this must have transfered to the paintwork on mine too - lots of smeary marks when I took it out of the garage this morning.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Agreed. My car looks minging.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Real bummer that it had to happen today, ruined some plans I had


That's an incredibly selfish attitude.

Had it not happened so early yesterday, I'd imagine that many people would have died.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


You sure someone didn't spit on it? 8)


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

FooK said:


> I was v. impressed as it was on bbc news 24 within about 15 min, up untill then I was sure it must have been an aircraft crashing!


I was completely unimpressed with all the news channels bar Sky. Admittedly they got the story because one of their own reporters was woken by it but they stuck with the story as soon as they got wind of it. Even after half an hour of Sky coverage a flick across to BBC News 24 would have allowed you to see a bit of sports coverage and a "we'll bring you more news when we get it".


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I was in Hatfield and the blast woke me up at 6am, reminded me of the Great Dudley Earthquake of 2002. I had to go and check the house over but went back to bed when I couldn't find anything . I decided it must have been a rather large cat running over the polycarbonate roof of the conservatory underneath the bedroom window, but that didn't really explain why the house shook.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looking at some of the highlights on the tele, this explosion is like something out of a movie also looking at how it has gone up in the sky.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Looking at some of the highlights on the tele, this explosion is like something out of a movie also looking at how it has gone up in the sky.


Do you think thats because they try and make the explosions in films look real?

And why have you changed your name?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

r1 said:


> Do you think thats because they try and make the explosions in films look real?
> 
> And why have you changed your name?


I don't actually have an opinion on films frankly was just making a statement.

What's it to you why I changed my name?

Why do you keep quoting on my posts when I post?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Dotti said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think thats because they try and make the explosions in films look real?
> ...


I don't you paranoid mare. :roll:

Why have you changed your name - it's obvious who you are to everyone. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Now this is far more interesting than that dull dull news item 'bout some explosion somewhere.... :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

r1 said:


> I don't you paranoid mare. :roll:
> 
> Why have you changed your name - it's obvious who you are to everyone. :?


I am not paronoid just observant with reference to you doing this,
you bored small minded little one ball small prick!

Nothing on this forum to say no one can't change their name is there? So what's the big deal?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I was in Hatfield and the blast woke me up at 6am, reminded me of the Great Dudley Earthquake of 2002. I had to go and check the house over but went back to bed when I couldn't find anything . I decided it must have been a rather large cat running over the polycarbonate roof of the conservatory underneath the bedroom window, but that didn't really explain why the house shook.


The only way the Earth's gonna move in Tim's house... :twisted:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Dotti said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't you paranoid mare. :roll:
> ...


Nice.

Showing your mental age there Abi. Nothing more cutting or witty than a playground insult, fatty. :roll:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I am not paronoid just observant with reference to you doing this, you bored small minded little one ball small prick!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: The best "I'm 12" insult ever on TTF :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can someone tell me who Dotti is please? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Can someone tell me who Dotti is please? :lol:


From what i can gather some fat 12 year old :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

r1 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Showing your mental age there Abi. Nothing more cutting or witty than a playground insult, fatty. :roll:


Here we go again changing it all around as you always do R1! Then the little follow on's follow and get their two penith in. Dear oh dear. Times must be bad with some of you :roll:

I make a posting about the explosion, you tag on as per usual with a pathetic posting directly after I have posted quoting my post as you always do.

What is it with you R1?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Nice.
> 
> Showing your mental age there Abi. Nothing more cutting or witty than a playground insult, fatty. :roll:


Here we go again changing it all around as you always do R1! Then the little follow on's follow and get their two penith in. Dear oh dear. Times must be bad with some of you :roll:

I make a posting about the explosion, you tag on as per usual with a pathetic posting directly after I have posted quoting my post as you always do.

What is it with you R1?[/quote]

How have I changed anything around?

You made a banal comment about the explosion which I answered, I then asked the reason for changing your name - quite reasonable I thought.

I guess I just get so so bored by your comments that I feel the need to comment sometimes.

Never mind, double Home Ec next should cheer you up...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I am not paronoid just observant with reference to you doing this, you bored small minded little one ball small prick!
> ...


She's quite well known for her silly school girl insults she once called me


^Abi^ said:


> A tart on the side... a bed hobbing, two tit pixy, 5ft insignficant


 :?

A tart on the side of what, I don't know. And whatever is a bed hobbing? Two tit pixy? 5ft insignificant as opposed to what ? a size 18 compulsive liar lol :roll:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

fight fight fight fight


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> two tit pixy, 5ft insignficant


Don't see the problem there!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

saint said:


> > two tit pixy, 5ft insignficant
> 
> 
> Don't see the problem there!!!


Me either 

Bloody hell she really called Lisa that........... :? :x


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Could've been worse Lisa - it could have been a 1 tit pixy....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah :wink: and yours could have been worse you bored small minded little one ball small prick you.

How did she know whether you were bored or not? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Yeah :wink: and yours could have been worse you bored small minded little one ball small prick you.
> 
> How did she know whether you were bored or not? :lol:


She probably meant board.  :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

No tremors felt up here, other than my usual cover lifting effort first thing in the morning. My 5ft two tit pixy significant other wasn't impressed (again). I tried really hard to make the earth move for her too!


----------

